# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  اقترح لرمضان

## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

هل لك في خير؟
 أن تساعد على تهيئة  	النفس والبيت والمسجد في استقبال شهر رمضان.
 الذي نسأل الله أن يبلغنا  	وجميع المسلمين صيامه وقيامه إنه على كل شيء قدير.

 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَذَكِّرْ فَإِنَّ الذِّكْرَى تَنْفَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  [الذاريات : 55]
فهل من مشمر عن ساعد الجد؟
ناصحًا لإخوانه.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

هل جفت منابعكم؟
لا حرمنا الله من فوائدكم.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ليكن أول الاقتراحات في ما يخص النفس، فكيف يُعد المرء نفسه لرمضان؟

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*نفع الله بكم ،، الاستعداد لرمضان بمراجعة العلم : كتاب الصيام، في شعبان قبل شهر الصيام.

**مقترحات قبل رمضان*



*حسين بن سعيد الحسنية*

* 
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وبعد 

فإليك --أخي الكريم-- هذه الجملة من المقترحات المختصرة والتي تساعد على تهيئة النفس والبيت والمسجد في استقبال شهر رمضان المبارك والذي نسأل الله أن يبلغنا وجميع المسلمين صيامه وقيامه إنه على كل شيء قدير:- 

أولاَ / النفس :- 
1- إخلاص العمل لله عز وجل . 
2- استشعار نعمة الله علينا بهذه المواسم . 
3- العلم بأنه ميدان منافسة على العتق من النار . 
4- تهيئة المصحف والانقطاع عن الشواغل . 
5- اختيار كتاب من كتب التفسير ككتاب السعدي رحمه الله للرجوع إليه عند الحاجة . 
6- أن يخصص الإنسان لنفسه تلاوتين الأولى / تلاوة تدبر بقراءة جزء واحد في كل يوم بتدبره ويقف عند عجائبه وآياته . الثانية / تلاوة أجر وهي التي يكثر فيها الختمات ابتغاء الأجر . 
7- إعداد جدول للقراءة يوفق فيه الإنسان بين قدراته وأعماله . 
8- تعويد النفس على الدعاء ورفع اليدين . 
9- تعويد النفس على الجلوس في المسجد أدبار الصلوات وخاصة صلاتي الفجر والعصر . 
10- تعويد النفس على الصدقة والبذل والعطاء. 
11- الحرص على تحفيز النفس ومضاعفة دورها في العمل الصالح مثل قراءة حياة السلف وحالهم في رمضان 
12- الاستماع إلى الأشرطة وقراءة المطويات الخاصة بذلك . 
13- تعويد النفس على القيام وذلك بالزيادة في الوتر والتهجد . 

ثانياَ / البيت :- 
1- شراء مصاحف وحاملات مصاحف لجميع أعضاء الأسرة . 
2- تخصيص مصلى في المنزل . 
3- شراء الأشرطة و المطويات وعمل مسابقات عائلية خاصة برمضان . 
4- عقد جلسة مع أفراد الأسرة والتحدث عن رمضان وفضله وأحكامه . 
5- تجهيز المنزل بما يتطلبه من مأكولات مشروبات بشرط عدم الإسراف . 
6- اتخاذ قرار مجمع عليه تجاه وسائل الإعلام وما تبثه في رمضان . 
7- تنسيق وتوزيع الأدوار بين أهل البيت في الخدمة حتى تجد المرأة حظها في برامج العبادة . 
8- تنسيق برامج الزيارات والاستضافات الرمضانية مع الأهل والجيران والأصدقاء . 
9- إعداد برنامج للعمرة والاعتكاف لجميع أعضاء الأسرة . 
10- المشاركة في إعداد الطبق اليومي ولو كان شيئاً يسيراً يهدى لوجبة تفطير الصائمين في المسجد. 
11- مسابقة في حفظ أحاديث كتاب الصيام مثل كتاب بلوغ المرام أو رياض الصالحين . 

ج / المسجد :- 
1- أن يتهيأ الإمام في المواظبة بالقيام بجميع الفروض في مسجده طيلة أيام الشهر .
2- إعداد إنارة المسجد وتنظيم أثاثه ، والعناية بالإذاعة والصوتيات . 
3- الاهتمام بدورات المياة والقيام على تجهيزها وتنظيفها . 
4- العمل على حث جماعة المسجد في جمع تبرعات للمسجد وما يحتاجه من الماء والمناديل الورقية والطيب . 
5- استضافة بعض العلماء وطلبة العلم في المسجد لإلقاء الكلمات والمواعظ قبل رمضان وأثناءه . 
6- اختيار الإمام للكتاب المناسب وقراءته على جماعة المسجد بعد إحدى الصلوات . 
7- إعداد المسابقات اليومية والأسبوعية لجماعة المسجد . 
8- تخصيص لجنة تقوم بإعداد وجبة إفطار الصائم والإشراف عليها . 
9- توزيع الأشرطة على أهل الحي . 
10- إعداد برامج للجاليات من مطويات وأشرطة . 
11- تخصيص ليلتين أو ثلاث من الشهر يجتمع فيها جماعة المسجد لإفطار جماعي يأتي كل واحد منهم باليسير من زاده ويجتمعون عليه في المسجد تحت إشراف الإمام وتنسيقه . 
12- إعداد برنامج ترفيهي لشباب الحي . 
13- الحرص على أن يختم الإمام ولو ختمة واحدة في صلاة التراويح . 
14- إقامة دورية للحي . 
15- الحرص على أن تقدم برامج تكون بدائل ومزاحمات إعلامية . 
16- إعداد برنامج لجمع الزكاة وتوزيعها على فقراء الحي . 
17- إعداد برنامج لعيد رمضان مثل اجتماع الجيران بعد صلاة العيد في المسجد . 

وبالله التوفيق , وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم* 

http://www.saaid.net/mktarat/ramadan/182.htm

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*
وجزاكم مثله

الجهاد الأكبر, أهو مجاهدة النفس, أم الجهاد الفعلي في ساحة القتال؟.

**الحمد لله
 الحديث الذي ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أنه قال لأصحابه  لما رجعوا من الغزو : ( رجعنا من الجهاد الأصغر ، إلى الجهاد الأكبر ) ، قالوا : وهل هناك جهاد أعظم من جهاد الكفار ؟ قال : ( نعم . جهاد النفس ) .**هذا الحديث لا يصح عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم .**ولا ريب أن جهاد النَّفس سابقٌ على جهاد الكفار ، وذلك لأنّ الإنْسَان لا يجاهد الكفار ، إلا بعد مجاهدة نفسه ، لأن القتال مكروه إلى النفس ، قال تعالى : ( كُتِبَ عليكم القِتَالُ وهو كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وعَسَى أن تكرهوا شيئا وهو خيرٌ لكم وعسى أنْ تحبوا شيئا وهو شرٌ لكم والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون ) البقرة/216 ، فالمهم أن جهاد الأعداء لا يتم إلا بعد جهاد النفس عليه ، وتَحْمِيلها هذا الأمر . حتى تَنْقَادَ وتَطْمَئِنّ .**فتاوى منار الإسلام للشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله   2/421 .**قال ابن القيم : " فالجهاد أربع مراتِب  : جهاد النفس ، وجهاد الشياطين ، وجهاد الكفار ، وجهاد المنافقين .**وجهاد النفس بأن يُجَاهِدَهَا على تَعَلُّمِ الهُدَى ، والعَمَلِ به بَعْدَ عِلْمِهِ ، والدعوة إليه ، والصبر على مَشَاقّ الدّعوة إلى الله ، وجهاد الشيطان : جهاده على دفع ما يُلْقِي إلى العبد من الشُبُهَاتِ والشّهَوَات ، والشكُوكِ القَادِحة في الإيمان ، وجهاده على ما يُلْقِي إليه من الإرادات الفاسدة والشهوات ، وجهاد الكفار والمنافقين  بالقلب واللسان والمال والنفس ، وجهاد الكفار أخَصُّ باليَدِ وجهاد المنافقين أخَصُّ باللِّسان ... قال  : وأكْمَلُ الخَلْقِ من كَمَّلَ مراتِبَ الجِهَاد كلّها ، والخَلْقُ مُتَفَاوِتُونَ في منازِلِهِمْ عند الله ، تفاوتهم في مراتب الجهاد ... " ا.هـ. زاد المعاد 3/9-12 ،**والله أعلم .
الإسلام سؤال وجواب
الشيخ محمد صالح المنجد

https://islamqa.info/ar/10455*

----------


## عمر عباس الجزائري

من المقترحات ان يكون المسلم على بينة من دينه فيما يخص أحكام الصيام والقيام، وأن يجعل لنفسه وقتا يطالع فيه كتب الفقه والحديث، أو يستمع لدروس مشروحة على متون الفقه والحديث، والرأي أن يستمع لشرح العلامة الشيخ ابن عثيمين على البلوغ. وهذا رابطه: http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21023

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> من المقترحات ان يكون المسلم على بينة من دينه فيما يخص أحكام الصيام والقيام، وأن يجعل لنفسه وقتا يطالع فيه كتب الفقه والحديث، أو يستمع لدروس مشروحة على متون الفقه والحديث، والرأي أن يستمع لشرح العلامة الشيخ ابن عثيمين على البلوغ. وهذا رابطه: http://www.ajurry.com/vb/showthread.php?t=21023


أحسن الله إليك، فالعمل المثاب عليه لابد أن يسبقه علم به.

----------


## أم رفيدة المسلمة

> *وجهاد النفس بأن يُجَاهِدَهَا على تَعَلُّمِ الهُدَى ، والعَمَلِ به بَعْدَ عِلْمِهِ ، والدعوة إليه ، والصبر على مَشَاقّ الدّعوة إلى الله ، وجهاد الشيطان : جهاده على دفع ما يُلْقِي إلى العبد من الشُبُهَاتِ والشّهَوَات ، والشكُوكِ القَادِحة في الإيمان ، وجهاده على ما يُلْقِي إليه من الإرادات الفاسدة والشهوات**
> 
> *


أحسن الله إليك أم علي وبارك فيك ، اللهم بلغنا رمضان .

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيكم جميعًا.
وهل من مقترحات للأهل والأولاد والجيران من خلال التجارب العملية.

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

> بارك الله فيكم جميعًا.
> وهل من مقترحات للأهل والأولاد والجيران من خلال التجارب العملية.


؟؟؟ !!!

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الداعية من العمل الجماعي إلى البناء الذاتي في رمضان
** 
 خالد بن عبدالرحمن الدرويش

 بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 


		بسم الله والحمد والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله 
		اهدي مقالتي هذه بمناسبة دخول شهر رمضان هذه السنة إلى أخي الداعية  الفاعل  		الذي بات مشغولا طوال السنة بالأمور الإدارية والتنظيمية  والحركية لبناء  		جيل الدعوة الإسلامية المنتظر والذي أصبح الهم الأول عند  الدعاة إلى الله  		ولكن هذا الانشغال الاصطفائي أدى إلى خلل في جوانب  أخرى مهمة من حياة  		الداعية سواء كان في الجانب الإيماني أو الثقافي أو  الخيري أو الاجتماعي  		فأصبح عنده ضعف في وسائل الاتصال بالله تعالى  كقراءة القران و قيام الليل  		وذكر الله تعالى أو ضعف بالمجتمع الذي يعيش  فيه كصلة رحم وقلة الزيارة  		وبناء علاقة وعيادة مريض وخدمة عامة وإصلاح  اسري وغيرها من الأمور الحياتية  		التعبدية التي يتقرب بها إلى الله تعالى  .

		فاقترح على أخي الداعية أن يجعل رمضان هذه السنة فرصة لبناء وتقوية هذه   		الجوانب التي قصر فيه بقية العام لأسباب خارجه عن إرادته لأنه انشغل في   		مطلب دعوي هام وهدف مرحلي وهو بناء جيل الصحوة فجزاه الله خيرا على ما  	 	يقدمه لهذه الأمة .

		فهل يكون رمضان استراحة روحانيه وخيريه واجتماعيه من عناء الجوانب الإدارية  		.(ارجوا ذلك)

		وأوصي القيادة الدعوية أن يعطوا الفرد العامل فرصة لبناء هذه الأنشطة  		 الذاتية في هذا الشهر الكريم من خلال التخفيف عنه من الوسائل التنظيمية .


وسائل عمل خــــاصة بالداعية في شهر رمضان 		
		نحو أفضل شهر عند الداعية إيمانيا وخيريا واجتماعيا 

 		1- فكر في أمور الآخرة وما أعده الله تعالى  		لأهل الخير في الجنة .

 		2- احرص على الكلام التي ترجوا ثوابه عند  		الله .

 		3- اغتنم  وقت السحر بالصلاة والدعاء  		والاستغفار واستثمر نزول الرحمن إلى السماء  الدنيا. ووقت بعد صلاة الصبح  		إلى طلوع الشمس. واستثمر بركة اليوم ووقت  قبيل المغرب بدقائق. واستثمر  		إجابة الدعاء 

 		4- املأ صحيفتك بالحسنات عبر عبادة الأذكار .

 		5- عود لسانك طوال الشهر على كلمة الحمد لله  		مع استحضار نعم الله عليك .

 		6- عليك  بفرص الخير التالية : حضور جنازة –  		صدقه على فقير – سماع موعظة – مجاورة  مسجد – تدبر ايه – تقطير صائم – زيارة  		جمعية خيرية – مجالسة أهل الخير –  تفريج كربة – كفالة يتيم – خدمة عامة  		تكسب فيها إنسان – عيادة مريض  ...الخ .

 		7- عليك بالزيارات التالية :
 		أ*- أقارب وأرحام . ج- أخ لك في الله . 
 		ب*- مؤسسة دعوية . د- حضور مناسبة اجتماعية .

 		8- الالتقاء بزملاء الماضي لإعادة العلاقة  		معهم وتقوية أواصل المحبة الأخوية وتذكيرهم بأمور الخير .

 		9- حاول بناء علاقة أفضل مع إمام المسجد –  		المؤذن – جماعة المسجد . مع تقديم خدمة اجتماعية لهم .

 		10- يحسن  بك أخي الداعية أن تكون لك قائمة  		مكتوب فيها أسماء جميع الأفراد الذي  تود تكوين العلاقة معهم في هذا الشهر  		مع تحديد طريقة الاتصال – اتصال  هاتفي – بطاقة تهنئة – بريد الالكتروني –  		زيارة ...الخ .

 		11- استمتع مع عائلتك برحلة إيمانيه إلى مكة  		أو المدينة وعرف أولادك بفضل العمرة وزيارة مسجد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  		.

 		12- تذكر  انجازاتك مستقلا هذه الاستراحة وذلك  		بوضع قائمة تضم عدة انجازات نجحت  في انجازها خلال السنوات التي مضت سواء  		كانت هذه الانجازات [إيمانية –  فكرية – دعوية – اجتماعية – علاقات ...الخ  		].

 		وأخيرا :  اجعل لك مفكرة للأعمال الخيرية [والمقصود بها : ورقة عمل  		مليئة  بالطاعات والأعمال الصالحة وأفعال البر لكي تمارسها خلال الشهر  		مستشعرا  التعبد لله تعالى وحصول الأجر واحرص أن تجعلها بين يديك طوال الشهر  		].

 		ارجوا أن يكون رمضان هذه السنة انطلاقه نحو التوازن والتكامل بين العمل  		الخاص والعمل العام .
 		وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*نصائح للداعية الصغيرة في رمضان وفي غيره

**
**
*
*
*

*بقلم/ أ. خديجة بنت عبد الرحمن الصغير .
**
**
*
*


**
*

*ابنتي   الداعية الصغيرة وفقك الله وأصلحك,هنيئا لك بنيتي بهذه المهمة ,أبشرك أن   الناس كثيراً ما يقبلوا الدعوة من صغار السن, ومن ضمن هؤلاء الناس   الوالدين, والأخوة ؛ بل ويكون للصغار أثر كبير بالغ على الكبار في الدعوة.
**
*
*
**ابنتي الصغيرة الداعية إلى الله:-*
*كتب   الله أجرك, ووفقكِ إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه, إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه, ونسأل   الله أن يجعلك من حاملات الأمانة اللاتى يقمن بالدعوة إلى الله في كل مكان   وزمان, ولا سيما في شهر رمضان.*
*اختاري   بعض الصديقات المخلصات الصبورات, اللاتي لديهن رغبة بتطوير أنفسهن,  وتطوير  ذواتهن, لتكوين جماعة للدعوة بإشراف أم أو أب أو أي قريب مخلص  لإحداكن.*
*ويسعدني أن أوجه إليك هذه النصائح:-*
*1/ إصلاح النية, فالنية أساس العمل, فانوي بعملك وجه الله سبحانه وتعالى .*
*2/ حددي أهدافك في الحياة,واجعلي الجنة هي مبتغاك.*
*3/   اهتمي بحفظ القرآن, وبعض الأحاديث , والأشعار, والحكم لتستشهدي بها, مما   يجعل لك أثرا أبلغ ,وأقوى في النفوس خلال دعوتك ومناقشتك مع الآخرين، وقد   اعترف بذلك كثير ممن هداهم الله فيما بعد.* 
*4/ لا تبدأي بذكر عيب من تدعينهم أو وذمهم؛ لأن هذا قد يثير حمية الانتصار لأنفسهم.*
*5/ حث المدعوين على بر الوالدين , وإشعارهم بفضله وعظيم فائدته في الدنيا والآخرة.*
*6/   الحلم في المعاملة و حسن الخلق معهم, فقد سئل رسول الله صلى الله عليه و   سلم عن أكثر ما يدخل الناس إلى الجنة فقال : ( تقوى الله و حسن الخلق).  حسن*
*7/ تجنبي الشدة ,والقسوة في دعوتهم قال تعالى : { وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لَانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ} .[آلعمران159]*
*8/ كوني متسامحة مع من تدعينهم فذلك يزيدك قوة ثم قبولا.*
*9/ تواضعي لهم ولا تتكبري عليهم, قال الشاعر:-*
*    تواضع تكن كالنجـم لاح لناظر   على صفحات الماء وهو رفيع*
*   ولاتكن كالدخان يعلو بنفســه    إلى طبقات الجو وهو وضيع*
*10/   تحلي بالصبر فطريق الدعوة إلى الله توجد به صعوبات, وقد تجدين المترددات,   والناكصات، والمستهزئات, قال تعالى: { لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ   وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلَتَسْمَعُنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ   قَبْلِكُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا أَذًى كَثِيرًا وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا   وَتَتَّقُوا فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ الْأُمُورِ}.[آل عمران:186] ,وقال   تعالى: { خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ   الْجَاهِلِينَ }. [الأعراف: 199]*
*11/ علميهم حسن اختيار الصحبة ,واجعليهم يألفونك و يحترمونك .*
*12/   احملي هم الإسلام فذلك يجعلك دائمة البحث عن سبل الدعوة التي تناسب أعمار   من تدعينهم, ودعيهم يحملون معك همّ الدعوة؛ بل شجعيهم على ذلك, وادعيهم  إلى  المشاركة في الأعمال الدعوية، بحيث يؤدي كل واحد منهم دورا يمكنه  القيام  به.*
*13/ طبقي سنن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم , واقرئي سيرته للأطفال , وتعاوني مع قريباتك أو صديقاتك في إعداد مسابقة في ذلك.*
*14/ اهتمي بتربية , وتطوير ذاتك, والارتقاء بعلمك وأخلاقك، واستمعي, واحضري البرامج والدورات التدريبية النافعة.*
*15/   حاولي أن تجذبي معك في هذا السبيل قريباتك, وصديقاتك؛ فالدعوة لا تنحصر  في  أفراد معينين، والساحة بحاجة إلى تهيئة أكبر عدد ممكن من الداعيات,  اللاتي  يتسلحن بالعلم الشرعي.*
*16/   اجعلي سلوكك , وخلقك النابع من تعاليم الإسلام هو خير دعوة, وتجنبي السب   والشتم، فهو أقرب الطرق إلى إبعاد الناس عن الدعوة ، فلم يكن هم موسى عليه   السلام القضاء على فرعون, بل كان يرجو أن يخرج الناس من عبودية العباد  إلى  إخلاص العبادة لرب العباد.*
*17/ كوني على بصيرة بحال المدعوات وظروفهن، والبيئة التي يعشن بها ليسهل عليك دعوتهن.*
*18/   كوني على بصيرة بأعداء الدعوة وأساليبهم؛ ليمكنك تفاديها, والتحذير منها,   ولا يكن همك هو ذكر ما يقوم به أعداء الدعوة ونشره؛ بل اهتمي بما يضاد  ذلك,  ومثال ذلك: -*
*تكلمي   عن سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, واحرصي على نشرها بدلا من أن تتكلمي   عن ما يفعله الأعداء لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وعن ضوابط الحجاب   الشرعي بدلا من أن تتحدثي عن الحجاب الذي ترتديه بعض النساء هداهن الله,   والذي لا تتوفر فيه ضوابط الحجاب الشرعي, فذلك أبلغ في التأثير, وأدعى   للقبول ثم التطبيق.*
*19/   اقتني من الكروت الدعوية المتوفرة في التسجيلات الإسلامية , والتي تتضمن   أمورا دعوية مختلفة عن الحجاب, والنمص ,والصلاة , واجعلي معكِ دائماً نسخ   منها, وأعطها الأخت التي تريدين نصيحتها حسب الاحتياج, أي حسب الموضوع  الذي  يناسب .*
*20/ أعدي أشرطة إسلامية, و مطويات دعوية , ونسقيها بطريقة جميلة وغلفيها , لتوزع في الاجتماعات الأسرية, ويمكنك إضافة حلوى لها.*
*21/ التحقي بدار تحفيظ ؛ لتحفظي القرآن الكريم, وحافظي على تلاوته, ومراجعة ماحفظت منه, واحرصي على تدبر الآيات, والعمل بهدايتها.*
*22/ اختاري المخلص من أقربائك وصديقات؛ ليساعدوك في نشر الدعوة.*
*23/   اطلعي بكثرة على سيرة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, وسيرة الصحابة, وغيرهم   من الأئمة الصالحين ؛ فهو يزيد من تقواك ,وعزتك بدينك, وقوتك في الدعوة.*
*24/   تجنبي صديقات السوء فهن أول طريق الانحراف ؛ فالفتاة تتأثر بصديقاتها  أكثر  من تأثرها بوالديها وأخوتها، والفتاة عادة تعرف بصديقتها.*
*25/ انتبهي واحذري من دعاة الاختلاط , ودعاة الحرية الذين يحاربون الدين, وأهله, ويصفون أهله بالرجعية.*
*26/   اتصفي بالحياء فإنه زينة الفتاة, قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: (ما   كان الحياء في شيء إلا زانه) صحيح ، وحياء الفتاة أو الفتى خير كله كما  جاء  في الحديث : (الحياء كله خير ) صحيح مسلم؛ لأنه يمنع الإنسان من  الاقتراب  من مواطن الشبهات أو اقتراف المحرمات.*
*27/   احرصي, وحثي على غض البصر حماية للقلب ,وحفظا للجوارح, قال تعالى:  {وَقُلْ  لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ وَيَحْفَظْنَ   فُرُوجَهُنَّ }[النور :31] ,والنظرة المحرمة مقدمة من مقدمات الزنا؛ فينبغي   على الفتاة المؤدبة المحترمة ألا تطيل النظر إلى الشاب ، ويمنعها الحياء   من أن تطيل النظر في الرجل .*
*28/   احذري, واحذري من اللهث وراء الموضة, والماركات, وما يستجد من الأزياء   التي لا تتوافق مع تعاليم الشرع , وأكدي للفتيات أن الرغبة في إبداء   الزينة, والتبرج رغبة بعيدة عن الإسلام ، وعن الأخلاق ، وعن الفطرة   السليمة, وأن أجسادهن ينبغي أن تكون عزيزة عليهن, وليست سلعة رخيصة تعرض   على كل غادٍ ورائح، فالتي هانت عليها نفسها ؛فهي عند الناس أهون , ومن عزّت   عليها نفسها ؛ فهي عزيزة عند الناس.*
*29/   استثمري كل جزء من وقتك بكل نافع مفيد, فإن استثمار الوقت يجعلك تنفعين   نفسك, وأسرتك, ودينك, ومجتمعك, ووطنك, كما أن استثمارك للوقت يجعلك تبتعدين   عن الإكثار من أحلام اليقظة؛ فهذه الأحلام إن كانت طارئة فهي أمر طبيعي ،   ولكنها غير مقبولة إن اتخذت وسيلة للهروب من الواقع ومشكلاته، ومن أسباب   هذه الظاهرة الفراغ, فإنه إن لم يوجد مايشغل الإنسان فيبدأ بالسرحان مع   الأفكار, والعيش مع الأحلام فترة طويلة ,ولكن إن كنت تحلمين ثم تسعين,   لتحقيق هذه الأحلام على أرض الواقع ؛ فهذا شيء جميل ورائع .*
*30/ أخيرا :-*
*لا تكثري من النوم في هذا الشهر الفضيل , وأكثري من العبادات, وساعدي والدتك في أعمال المنزل, وشجعي من تدعينهن على ذلك.*

*أفكار دعوية في المنزل* 
*إنه   صندوق صغير ذو شكل جميل ولون يتناسب مع أثاث منزلك تضعينه في صالة منزلك   يراه الجميع، وقد كتبت عليه بخط متناسق "صندوق التبرعات".*
*أختي:   يكفيك أن وجود صندوق التبرعات في منزلك سيساعد أبناءك الذين تتمنين أن   يتحلوا بأحسن الأخلاق على تنمية خلق العطاء فيهم ,والذي أول من سيجني ثماره   أنت عند كبر سنك، فأنت بحاجة إلى عطائهم، فلم لا تعوديهم على العطاء  الآن؟*
*ثم   إنك قد لا تملكين المال الكافي حتى تتصدقي بالكثير، فلم لا تعينين غيرك   على الصدقة، فكل من يدخل منزلك سوف يرى هذا الصندوق، وربما وضع فيه شيئاً؛   بل ربما فعل مثلك فوضع صندوقاً للتبرعات في منزله، فتكونين ممن سن سنة  حسنة  لك أجرها , وأجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة.*
*لوحة   الإعلانات: ما رأيك لو وضعت واحدة في قسم الضيوف ,وأخرى في صالة المنزل  ثم  زينيها ببعض الفتاوى الهامة، وعملت من خلالها دعاية لبعض الأشرطة كأن  تقصي  غلاف الشريط ثم تثبتيه على اللوحة, وأيضاً تعلقين عليها بعض الحكم   والفوائد النافعة التي تستطيعين أن تقصيها من المجلات المفيدة مع مراعاة أن   يكون الخط كبيراً حتى يمكن قراءتها بسهولة عند تعليقها على اللوحة، وبين   تلك الفوائد, والفتاوى لا تنسي أن تضعي بعض اللمسات الإبداعية الجمالية في   تنسيق اللوحة ,ونثر الورود, والزخارف, والمناظر الطبيعية الخلابة التي   تجدينها في بعض المجلات أو تحصلين عليها من المكتبة, ومن هذه اللوحة   الحائطية, والتي ستقومين بتغيير محتوياتها كل فترة سيتعلم ويستفيد منها   أولاً زوجك, وأولادك, والوالدان ,والأخوة, كما أن اللوحة الحائطية التي في   قسم الضيوف سيستفيد منها كل من يدخل منزلك، ويكفيك أن تسني سنة حسنة.*
*عمل   مكتبة صغيرة في غرفة الضيوف: أو على الأقل وضع بعض الكتيبات فوق إحدى   الطاولات في غرفة الضيوف, لا شك أنك ستتركين ضيفتك لبعض الوقت لتحضير   القهوة مثلاً، أو إعداد طعام العشاء ونحوه, وقد يمل الضيف من الانتظار؛في   هذه اللحظات فإن وجود المصحف, وبعض الكتيبات المفيدة ذات الغلاف الأنيق,   والمحتوى الجيد, هي من أفضل الوسائل الدعوية ؛لأن يد الضيف لا بد أن تمتد   إليها فتكونين بذلك أعنت مسلماً على شغل وقته بما ينفعه,وكتب لك الأجر بإذن   الله وأنت لاهية في مطبخك.*
*أختي   الداعية: التواضع , وعدم التكلف في أثاث منزلك من وسائل الدعوة العملية   الناجحة جداً؛ لأنها تعكس ,وبصورة صادقة إن كان هذا منزل داعية صادقة أم   لا؟ كما أن نظافتك, وترتيبك في نفسك ,وأولادك, ومنزلك تترك أثراً عميقاً في   نفس كل من دخل بيتك أيتها الداعية.*
*من   المظاهر والأفكار الدعوية في منزلك أيضاً وضع حاجز خشبي أو من الألمنيوم   أمام باب الشارع من الداخل ؛ حتى لا تنكشف عورة أهل البيت عندما يفتح باب   الشارع فجأة.*
*الداعية   الناجحة تعرف قيمة الوقت جيداً؛ لذلك تجدينها سريعاً خفيفة في حركاتها   وإنجاز مهماتها بدون إخلال أو تسرع ؛كالنحلة تنتقل بخفة ورشاقة من زهرة إلى   أخرى؛ فالوقت الذي تستغرقينه في عمل طاعة واحدة بإمكانك أن تجعليه لعمل   طاعتين أو أكثر، فالوقت هو عمرك، والمنزل هو مملكتك، فأبدعي فيه واعمريه   بالطاعات.*
*لا   شك أنك ستقدمين لزائرتك حلوى لذيذة في سلة أنيقة سأدلك على حلوى من نوع   آخر تقدمينها أيضاً لضيوفك: بضعة أشرطة وكتيبات نافعة تجعلينها في سلة   جذابة؛ كحلوى لذيذة جداً, للقلب والروح.*
*بإمكانك   أيضاً أن تضعي داخل مجموعة من المظاريف الأنيقة أشرطة , وكتيبات نافعة  ؛ثم  تقومين بترتيبها على إحدى المناضد المتحركة مثلاً؛ بحيث تأخذ المدعوة   هديتها قبل الخروج من منزلك.*
*هناك   فكرة للمطبخ أيضاً : حيث تقضين فيه وقتا من عمرك، فوجود جهاز تسجيل خاص   للمطبخ تستمعين من خلاله إلى إذاعة القرآن الكريم أو بعض الأشرطة المفيدة؛   كالتلاوات, والمحاضرات, وبعض القصائد الجميلة ,والتي تضعين أشرطتها على   إحدى رفوف المطبخ بشكل مرتب يتيح لكل امرأة في المنزل الاستفادة منها أثناء   انشغالها في المطبخ، وقد ترى ذلك بعض الزائرات لمنزلك فتعمل مثلك فتكونين   قد سننت سنة حسنة, وبهذه الفكرة تكسبين حسنات كثيرة؛ لأنك تذكرين الله   وتحفظين وقتك من أن يضيع سدى.*
*في   المطبخ مرة أخرى: احرصي على عمل الطبخات اللذيذة ,والسريعة بنفس الوقت,   والتي لا تأخذ من وقتك الثمين كثيراً بحيث تصبحين في عيني والديك طباخة   ماهرة، وفي نفس الوقت داعية ناجحة تعرف كيف تحافظ على وقتها، فالله سبحانه   وتعالى يقول: {وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالْإِنسَ إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُونِ}   [الذاريات :56]، فقدري الأمور بقدرها وسددي وقاربي.*
*كتاب أفكار للداعيات تأليف : هناء الصنيع.*
*تقديم : فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله الجبرين.* 

*
*
*
*
*
*

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

ما أسرع الأيام  !!!

----------

